
Can We Just Have Medicare for All Already? - howard941
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2018/12/affordable-care-act-federal-judge-ruling
======
chrisdhoover
Can we at least try a free market approach already?

~~~
benj111
Are you being serious? And if you are could you expand?

How would someone born with Cystic fibrosis survive in your scenario?

~~~
bdcravens
As someone with CF, I love that preexisting conditions can no longer be denied
insurance. At the same time, I want to make sure that companies like Vertex
have sufficient profit motivation. I definitely don't feel like a purer free
market would support that, but I don't have 100% confidence in Medicare
without significant reforms either.

~~~
benj111
I'm not American, so I don't have any experience of Medicare etc. I don't
particularly share your concern about sufficient profit motives. I think the
free market breaks down when both parties know that for one party, it is
literally a matter of life and death.

